# Things they will never know



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-hom...-2011-will-never-know?mod=family-kids_parents


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is some sad commentary in that article, particularly this one:

"Talking to one person at a time: Remember when it was rude to be with one person while talking to another on the phone? Kids born today will just assume that you're supposed to use texting to maintain contact with five or six other people while pretending to pay attention to the person you happen to be physically next to."

In my book, it will always be rude to make someone you're with feel less important than the next guy who texts you in the middle of a conversation. And I also think being put on hold during a non-business phone conversation because the person you're talking to just got a Call Waiting beep is annoying. That's what busy signals were for (and I expect those are obsolete, too).


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> In my book, it will always be rude to make someone you're with feel less important than the next guy who texts you in the middle of a conversation. And I also think being put on hold during a non-business phone conversation because the person you're talking to just got a Call Waiting beep is annoying. That's what busy signals were for (and I expect those are obsolete, too).


Agreed. We have caller ID so if someone calls when we are already talking to someone we take a quick look, if it is a local call we ignore them and call them back when the currant conversation is done, if it is long distant we ether click over and ask whats up, if it's something important or if we can call them back in a few minutes, or we say bye to the currant person and switch over the later mainly done when someone with ill health is calling. Any other calls get ignored, if they want to talk to us so bad they'll call back.


----------

